
Morale at Twitter Plummets as Jack Dorsey Warms to a Sale - basseq
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/10/morale-at-twitter-plummets-as-jack-dorsey-warms-to-a-sale
======
basseq
Uncertainty about an acquisition is common, but employees simply not showing
up to work is surprising. Is the environment that toxic?

Ending with Dorsey's recent all-hands email[1] seems rather empty in context,
as it makes no mention of the acquisition.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12683633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12683633)

